# 1986 chevy temp gauge



## hauler (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi guys I have an 86 chevy c10 with a carbed 5.0 liter my problem is that intermittently the gauge just goes nuts all the way around to way past 260 back to nothing and everywhere in between then without warning it just goes back to normal. I know the problem is either in the gauge or the sending unit my question is can the sending unit cause this. Second where is the sending unit for the gauge located. Any help would be appreciated. By the way the truck is not actually overheating and the coolant level is good.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The sender itself isn't a likely cause of your erratic gage movement hauler.

Sounds more like either the sender wire is intermittently losing connection or the gage itself is losing power or ground through the gage cluster connector, or through the spring contacts on the rear of the gage itself where it connects into the cluster housing. Many times its necessary to remove the cluster from the dash and disassemble it to expose all the gage to printed circuit contacts as well as the main connector plug that connects into the rear of the cluster so you can give them a good cleaning and give the spring clips a little "squeeze" so they reestablish good connection.

And to help you track down the sender as well as the sender wire for diagnose purposes, the sender is located in the driver side cylinder head (facing the fender) between the #1 and #3 cylinders. Should have a dark green wire leading to it. Thats the sender wire you want to check over.


----------

